# Thanks to Paul at Space Age Plane!



## SpaceAgePlane (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like that guy makes some nice stuff!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That's a neat-looking plane there. How are the sides attached to the sole? Looks like a clean fit on the infill. O1 iron?


----------



## woodwards (Jan 21, 2018)

I ordered and paid for a plane from Paul and he never sent it and will not respond. I would proceed with caution. His planes do look awesome though


----------

